# Would you like to have sex with me?



## juls22

Hi!
How I can translate this phrase? Thanks!


----------



## FuShi

ecchina koto shitai? x)!

ecchi shitai?

or

yaritai?

Althought "have sex" is quite polite my traslation is more casual. I guess you already know very well this person. right? XD


----------



## juls22

right 
but if you can I need the "original phrase" with japanes kanji!


----------



## FuShi

Hなことしたい？

Hしたい？

やりたい？


----------



## juls22

FuShi said:


> H???????
> 
> H????
> 
> ?????



thank you so much!!


----------



## NonComposMentis

FuShi said:


> Hなことしたい？
> 
> Hしたい？
> 
> やりたい？



This all sounds rather crude to me, but then so does the original English. I would guess you need to establish the price when you use these phrases. Another expression somewhat similar to the rather crude "H suru" is "S ni tsureru". ("H" is short for "hentai" meaning perversion, while "S" means "sex", somewhat less crude.)

In Japanese, as in English, the word "neru" (寝る、ねる） is used as a euphemism for having sex, so you could say 「一緒に寝ない？」。 (Issho ni nenai?)　The "Do you wanna~" invitation in English is quite close to the Japanese "~しない？" while the more formal "Would you like to~" could be rendered as "~しませんか？"　I.e., here it would be 「一緒に寝ませんか？」 which sounds too formal for people who know each other well enough to ask.

Another euphemism that I've heard is "daku" 「抱く」。I can't find that meaning listed in my dictionary, though. Since I am not a voyeur, I cannot attest to how natives generally say these things in private, but I'm guessing that there is a male/female distinction that shows the male as the aggressor, in this case 「抱いて欲しい」 I would guess would sound more feminine. But, I think you need some input from native speakers to know what is appropriate for what kind of context.

If you have done it before, you could just ask, 「あれする？」。 (Do you wanna do it?)


----------



## Flaminius

NonComposMentis said:


> Another expression somewhat similar to the rather crude "H suru" is "S ni tsureru". ("H" is short for "hentai" meaning perversion, while "S" means "sex", somewhat less crude.)


It is true that _ecchi_ (H) is originally the first letter of 変態 spelt in Latin alphabet but I don't think the use of エッチ is crude or anything.  The best way to understand it is a comical exaggeration.  As for "S ni tsureru," I have never heard this expression.


----------



## NonComposMentis

Flaminius said:


> It is true that _ecchi_ (H) is originally the first letter of 変態 spelt in Latin alphabet but I don't think the use of エッチ is crude or anything.  The best way to understand it is a comical exaggeration.  As for "S ni tsureru," I have never heard this expression.



I heard some high school kids using it some time back. Dunno if it was just a local thing or what.


----------



## Flaminius

I am just curious what was the exact form that you heard.


----------



## NonComposMentis

Flaminius said:


> I am just curious what was the exact form that you heard.



Memory is a fickle beast. We like to pretend that it is a recording of what has happened, but it is more of a cartoon-like interpretation. I know what I think I remember, and I can tell you the circumstances. I was talking with some high school girls who were telling me about a male exchange student who was visiting their high school. One of them told me ｢彼は、（Aちゃん）をSに連れた。」 I didn't understand what they meant. They kept saying "S" as if I should understand that. I didn't. Then one of them spelled out S-E-X.

If you are unaware of the expression, there are several possibilities that I can think of to explain it. 1. They were talking with a foreigner and trying to use an expression they thought I might understand. 2. They were using a local expression fashionable for that place and time. 3. I may have either misunderstood or misremembered what they were saying. I have had excellent non-native speakers of English swear to me that they had heard a native speaker say something which I don't think would have been possible, and I know the mind is never recording, but always interpreting, so such mistakes are always a possibility.


----------

